# Grandpa's planes!



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

So I finally got a hold of my grandpa's old planes. Two block planes, two jack planes and a fore plane.

So now I've got some cleaning, honing, and learning to do as I've not used planes before. 

I did have one question regarding the fore plane: it has a broken/missing lateral adjustment lever. I'm going to attach some pictures and if you'd like to see if you can ID the plane as a particular brand I can try to find a replacement lever. Alternatively if replacing these is too problematic you can advise me to leave it be... from some light Googling it sounds like it is easy to inadvertently damage the frog trying to attach a new lever.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the whole set; I can post more detail of the others if you're interested: I am curious of any information anyone has to offer, but I'm not looking to sell these as I intend to use them to make furniture for grandpa's great-granddaughter.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The #6 with the broken frog/lateral is an earlier type (low-knob) Stanley. If you google and find a type-study you may be able to narrow it down to a year by looking at other clues. If just the tip with the lateral is missing, I wouldn't bother trying to buy an old frog to replace it - just set the blade straight yourself before tightening the lever cap.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got the older brother to your #6. 

http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm

Try this link for plane age clues. Looks like mine is a type 6, mfg. 1888-1892 and yours is a type 7, mfg. 1893-1899. It works pretty good still for 120+ years old

My plane has the tote broke off in exactly the same place. I use this plane all the time.

Bret


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the type! I'll have to try to type the others once I get a chance to take them apart to clean them. I bought a bottle stopper blank of rosewood to try to make a new top of the tote. I read how to do it here


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats wonderful that you want to restore and use granddads planes. 

The early planes didn't have lateral adjusters, the blade would be lightly tapped with a mallet. So this plane would be useable, just not as convienient. 

I was thinking of finding a beat up donor plane and swapping the frogs, but between different types, they might not interchange.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

From the links Lola Ranch provided and some google searches, the smaller jack plane is a Stanley Two Tone made between 1939 and 1941. The smallest block plane is a Stanley 102 and the partial decal and stamping on the iron indicates that it is circa 1925-1928. The larger block plane has a stamp of 137-16 but little else for me to go on as of yet. My pictures of that one turned out terrible so I think I'll take another look at it and see what I missed.

Here's some pictures of the larger jack plane with non-rosewood handles. There's a stamp on the iron I can't make out and otherwise it is only marked with 2 1/4, which is the width of the iron. Either the casting is rougher or it has suffered more over time than the others.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent acquisition! Those should clean up nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome! How the rehabbing coming along?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

That's a really sweet touch, making stuff for the g-granddaughter with your grampa's tools.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the Number 6 post Evaporust and with a new horn on the tote. The Rosewood doesn't match the existing Rosewood too well yet, but it should be functional enough. Now I should finally have time to hone and put these to use!

Note to anyone else using Evaporust for the first time: if you don't clean the oil or wax off of the tools first the bath will degrade faster than advertised. I figured it would but didn't think the degradation would be as fast as it was. I got all of the tools done, but it was spent afterward.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: looks good. That's one trippy tote! :laughing: 

:thumbup:


----------

